# Does anyone sell just the heat resistant foam that's included in the vapor foam kits?



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone sell just the heat resistant foam that's included in the vapor foam kits? Not everyone needs the 3 practice shirts. I just bought a couple shirts at the thrift store today, so all I need is the foam.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> Does anyone sell just the heat resistant foam that's included in the vapor foam kits? Not everyone needs the 3 practice shirts. I just bought a couple shirts at the thrift store today, so all I need is the foam.


I too am interested.


----------



## SUBZERO (Apr 24, 2008)

mn shutterbug said:


> Does anyone sell just the heat resistant foam that's included in the vapor foam kits? Not everyone needs the 3 practice shirts. I just bought a couple shirts at the thrift store today, so all I need is the foam.


 I have some, got to say it didn't make a difference to me, still had the paper lines etc. Not to hi-jack this thread but if someone has a tip let er rip.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

If done properly while using the foam, the paper lines shouldn't be there. A rep at Johnson Plastics showed me the proper way to do it. If the transfer paper extends beyond the foam on all sides, the edges of the paper will not even come into contact with the shirt.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The heat press pressure plays a big part as well regardless of the foam or not. 

Katrina


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

If your foam smaller than top platen and your transfer size there should be no press or paper lines. And Katrina is right - make sure the pressure is not too high.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> The heat press pressure plays a big part as well regardless of the foam or not.
> 
> Katrina


So true. However, I performed a couple experiments this week. I tried with generic foam and without foam. The generic foam gave me a perfect vibrant print of my photo, but left a light yellow square the size of the platen, on the shirt. I've been told that if the foam isn't heat resistant, it will do this. I then made a print on the same shirt with the same photo, with no foam. I used very little pressure and didn't get any paper lines. But, because I had to use less pressure, the print wasn't near as bright. It printed more like an experiment I did on poly/cotton blend. While using foam, you can use more pressure, although still fairly light, and have much better results. I guess you still need the right foam, though.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I do not use foam. I only use 100% poly garments which dye sub is designed for and I do not get press lines. To me Dye Sub on 50/50 shirts gives you that faded vintage look. Which could be good if that's the look you are after but my clients just don't like that. I was given a demo by Conde when I got my set up and my prints are vibrant. However I will place a teflon sheet inside the shirt to prevent bleed but I have never used foam.

Katrina


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe I need to do a bit more experimenting with the pressure. There must be just the prefect pressure. If it's too light, the colors won't be vibrant - too heavy and you'll get paper lines.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Conde i think sells just the foam.They also sell the teflon pillows which i use.The lighter the pressure you use time should be added to the pressing time,not a lot but experiment a bit.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I just spoke to my sales rep at Conde, and they do not sell just the foam. I don't think anyone can get just the foam. It's a bit rediculous, but I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mn shutterbug said:


> I just spoke to my sales rep at Conde, and they do not sell just the foam. I don't think anyone can get just the foam. It's a bit rediculous, but I guess that's the way it is.


Have you tried contacting Vapor Apparel directly? 

What did they have to say? I'll ask Chris from Vapor to see if he has any info.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike,

Well they used to for sure because i got like 15ft of it about 8 months ago or so.Still haven't tried it.I guess i just like the foam pillows or nothing at all just press the shirt.

Gary


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Vapor will sell you just the foam if it's in stock. They use foam found in airplanes etc. - heat resistant stuff. If you use the foam, the paper must extend over the edge of the foam at least 1/2 inch all around.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I emailed Chris from Vapor Apparel to ask if they just sold the foam and this was his response:



Chris said:


> At this time we do not offer the foam in a kit that does not include the shirts. Good news is the shirts are basically at no-charge in the kits. The shirts are seconds and do not have an impact on the cost structure of the kit.
> 
> We have sold master rolls of the material to specific end customers previously on a very small scale. Several large printers have fully integrated the foam into their production process and were in need of significant volume of the foam. This is not a standard product offering but an exception made for specific instances.


So you may need to contact Vapor Apparel directly to see if you qualify for an exception.

I remember buying the same kit (with shirts) from The Paper Ranch a while back and it worked great. If the t-shirts are just extras thrown in, it might be just worth it to buy the kit.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

That's pretty much what I was told by Johnson Plastics, that the shirts have no real value.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

You could donate the shirts to a homeless shelter or something. They are seconds but many of them are not very bad at all - quite wearable.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Or cut them into swatches and use for test prints.


----------

